# UPDATE: GAIAM's WATER BOTTLES DO CONTAIN BPA



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.zrecommends.com/


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for posting our post re: Gaiam! I look forward to hearing people's thoughts!


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

Hmmm, my son is using a Gaiam water bottle for school.

We should probably switch to stainless steel, I suppose. If only we could find his missing Kleen Kanteen!

I still need to take our Siggs back, too.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, I just bought one of these in the last month.


----------



## zmom (Jun 29, 2005)

We updated our story. Gaiam has changed their descriptions to indicate that their bottles do contain BPA. (And actually leach in higher amounts than the SIGG bottles.) You can find all the details on Z Recommends (I'd link but I'm not sure if that's okay with the UA or not.)

ZMom


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.zrecommends.com/

wonder why they changed their story so quick...maybe they want to try to avoid a lawsuit the the one facing SIGG


----------



## kimellett (Dec 30, 2008)

This is news to me. So I can't go get any old stainless steel water bottle from the store? What bottles are truly safe?


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

the ones with concern are not neccessarily the stainless steel ones....it is the ones that are aluminum with liners in them and the liners are what contain the BPA


----------

